# Flavored honey with extracts or concentrate



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

I want to make some flavored honey for sale but use a commercial source such as below. Anybody do this and have an estimate of how much goes in 1 gallon of honey?
Also people have commented on issues adding things to honey as it violates local food law? Would using a flavoring not be an issue because no chance its going to ferment or add food products to the honey? Any idea in NH what the law is or where to ask?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

This is a good place to start. There may be other laws pertaining to the home production and sale of honey. In VA, I cannot sell any honey that has been infused with other flavorings without having an FDA approved kitchen/processing facility. Nor can I sell wholesale without
said inspection and approval.

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/rsa/html/xl/429/429-mrg.htm

Here is a FAQ list regarding beekeeping and selling hive products in NH.

https://www.agriculture.nh.gov/divisions/plant-industry/faq-apiary-beekeeping.htm#products


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Can say but in Ohio under cottage law under so many thousands of pounds you are fine. Each state is different


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

You would have an indredient list on your label.
Such as
Honey, flavorings.

We make flavored honeys in here in PA.
I think our says:
Honey, Natural Fruit Extract.


----------

